# Anybody been out?



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Has anybody been out fishing or are you like me, put the rods away and get out the gun for the snows.


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

Its about prime time for big perch in Mn.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_pic.php?pic_id=1226


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have been up to URL the last 3 days with 2 of my friends from Ohio and we caught 12(monday) 30(tuesday) and 21(wednesday) 63 crappies and only kept 49. We also caught alot of walleyes and a few over 23 inches. Not many fishermen out but will be more this weekened. Access will hold up for 4 wheelers and Sleds this weekend. Plenty of ice.


----------

